

Mave Public Beta – A drop-in SMS invite page - drewolson
http://mave.io/blog/2015/05/01/mave-launches-public-beta/

======
reverend_gonzo
I personally refuse to give apps access to contacts unless its actually
necessary. What would this do in that case?

~~~
astaub
We fall back to a share page that let's you use the native sms client without
contacts access.

------
kooshball
Is there a screenshot of what this looks like?

~~~
davemel37
Click on the homepage and you'll see.

~~~
kooshball
Thanks, those 2 gifs didnt show up on iphone.

